# Worcester to get MLK Blvd?



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Sunday, November 26, 2006

*'MLK Blvd.' plan studied*

New name for Central St.

*Winston W. Wiley TELEGRAM & GAZETTE STAFF
[email protected]
*







 
*WORCESTER- *A local effort is under way that would bring together two prominent African-American historical figures downtown.

Streets bearing the names of Marshall W. "Major" Taylor and Martin Luther King Jr. would cross paths just outside the Worcester Convention Center, if a proposal before a City Council subcommittee is eventually adopted. The measure would rename Central Street to Martin Luther King Jr. Boulevard in honor of the slain civil rights leader.

A section of Worcester Center Boulevard was renamed Major Taylor Boulevard in July, in recognition of the 1899 world cycling champion, affectionately known as the "Worcester Whirlwind." It intersects Central Street.

Being pursued by a local group that calls itself _*Concerned Black Men*_, the Central Street name change was offered at a recent City Council Department of Public Works subcommittee meeting as an alternative to Chandler Street, which the group initially had sought to have renamed.

"We were looking to change Chandler Street because two of the buildings owned and controlled by African-Americans are on that street," said James C. Bonds, a CBM facilitator. Those buildings are the Quinsigamond Lodge of Elks and the Martin Luther King Jr. Business Empowerment Center.

The subcommittee, however, resisted the proposal to change Chandler Street, CBM members said, because of the inconvenience and expense to the many businesses and homeowners along the heavily commercial road.

Named for the prominent Worcester family of Col. John Chandler, who served as a selectman, town treasurer, town clerk, county treasurer, sheriff, probate court judge, state representative and colonel of the Worcester regiment during the 1700s, Chandler Street runs three miles from Main Street to Pleasant Street in Tatnuck Square. It is the address to numerous homes, businesses, two public elementary schools, Worcester State College and Temple Emanuel.

Dan M. Hargrove, a resident of the Tatnuck Street area and member of CBM, said some of the group's members initially were not thrilled with the Central Street alternative because they felt Chandler Street was more suitable, as well as much more visible.

At a meeting a week ago at Emmanuel Baptist Church, however, the group agreed that Central Street was a good choice because of its location within what was historically the local black community in the Laurel/Clayton/Summer streets areas.

Currently, Central Street has only a few homes - mostly in a two-block span from Shrewsbury Street to Mulberry Street, known as East Central Street - and even fewer businesses.

The Joseph D. Early Post Office and a medical office building are the only two major structures fronting the street, although others, such as the new county courthouse, the Worcester Convention Center, the Hilton Garden Inn, Worcester Medical Center and the Hampton Inn sit along the street.

The subcommittee is expected to make its recommendation on the Central Street name change Tuesday. Mr. Bonds said getting a street named for Rev. King would be the tip of the iceberg for CBM.

"Our purpose is much greater than a street," he said. "Our goal is trying to save black youth. A street name will help to build pride," he said, but the ultimate goal is to get the black community involved in the overall community and the effort to uplift black youth.

To that end, the group has seven committees through which it will develop and implement strategies to address issues facing the black community, according to Mr. Bonds. They are: spiritual, political, youth, economic, cultural, health and education committees.

"One of the issues we identified was a lack of identity, and one of our goals as a group is to instill a sense of identity in the black community," said Mr. Hargrove, a local chiropractor. "Although people are aware of who Major Taylor is, the name Martin Luther King is much more significant to the youth at this point."


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

_"I don't care where you live in America, if you're on Martin Luther King Boulevard, there's some violence going on."_ - Chris Rock


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

PBC FL Cop said:


> Being pursued by a local group that calls itself _*Concerned Black Men*_
> 
> "We were looking to change Chandler Street because two of the buildings owned and controlled by African-Americans are on that street," said James C. Bonds, a CBM facilitator. Those buildings are the Quinsigamond Lodge of Elks and the Martin Luther King Jr. Business Empowerment Center.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dane (Sep 26, 2003)

> There's *already* a King St. It's situated ideally for your cause and all you need to do is spray paint ML on the street signs...


Good one.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Deuce said:


> Can I start a group Concerned White Men?


No you may not, that would make you a racist.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

PBC FL Cop said:


> No you may not, that would make you a racist.


Oh yah that's right.. Love the hypocrisy....


----------

